# CO2 set up?



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

I have 2 tanks a 55g and a 29g and they have been running since last April.They both seem to be doing OK but the 29 is not doing as well.The 55 has a Coral Life T5HO fixture with 2 6500K bulbs.The filter on this tank is a Penn Plax 1500 canister and a Hydro 1V sponge filter.The 29 has a Finnex + 24/7 LED fixture along with the same sponge filter the 55g has.For the last 5 months, I have been dosing them both with a macro/micro combination mix an Excel twice a week.The 29 seem to have some BBA and the growth is not as good and I was wondering if I started dosing CO2 on that tank perhaps that may help.Both tanks have low tech plants, Amazon Swords, Crypt, Anbius, Java Ferns etc. I watched a youtube video on setting one of the setups with drink bottles and it can be done for just a few dollars.
Also, I run the lights for 8 hours a day, 4hrs on 4hrs off. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Are you using pressurized CO2, regulator, needle valve, etc., or are you using a DIY CO2 system, yeast/sugar water or citric acid/baking soda? How are you adjusting the CO2 to get the right amount in the water?


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

I`m not using anything yet, I don`t know anything about setting up a system. I am just looking for some advice and the 2 bottle system appears to be the cheapest way to do it. As far as the ingredients go and what else is needed after the mixture of CO2 leaves the bottles I am not sure. I will be using it on my 29g tank. I forgot to mention that tank has an AC70 filter along with the sponge.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

DIY co2 is kind of a pain and never really very constant. I would treat the algae with some h202 and them reduce the light period. See if that works.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That Coralife T5HO light, on a 18 inch high tank, gives you about 35 PAR lighting, low light, but plenty of light for low light plants. With that light you don't need a lot of CO2 to get a big benefit from it. I ran a tank with that much light, with DIY CO2 and Excel, as described in http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/133058-diy-co2.html# and it worked very well for me. No BBA algae problems.


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

That explains why I never could get any plants with red in them to work.I never knew what the PAR value was in that tank until now.The 29 has the Finnex 24/7 on it be I don`t run the 24 hr.cycle, maybe I will try doing that for a while, it can`t hurt, I hope it doesn`t confuse the neighbors in the 55g which sits right next to it. Sometimes when I do my weekly water change I will spray the exposed leaves in the 29g with H2O2, so I will do this from now on when I change the water.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 10, 2016)

Here is a guide for planted tank co2 system setup. Hope it can help you.


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

supperfish said:


> Here is a guide for planted tank co2 system setup. Hope it can help you.


Thanks!!


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

I have decided to build a pressurized CO2 set up. I got a very good deal on a Harris 2 stage regulator and I am in the process of getting the rest of the parts together.I going to service both tanks so I will split this after the solenoid and use 2 Fabco NV 55-18 needle valves one for each tank.The BBA in my 29 was so bad it looked like there was charcoal on the leaves so I gave it a shave and a haircut, reduced the lighting schedule and was double dosing it with Excel. I found a place just a few miles from my home where I can get a CO2 tank refilled so I purchased a new 10# aluminium tank online.Now I am just waiting for all the stuff to show up.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Congratulations! I'm betting you will never regret this.


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

I`m going to start out very slow with this because I don`t want to be gassing my little buddies.If I can just keep my plants growing without any algae I will be happy.Here is a pic of my tanks as the stand now


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Slow is the way 2 go!
Learned from experience...


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

I got all of the parts and put it together yesterday.I have the needle valves set a 1BPS.


----------



## bfhoney (Jan 12, 2014)

Looking at your set up I think you have a problem. I am by no means an expert, but I think that putting a co2 tank on its side is a no no. That is because the co2 is in a liquid form in the tank. You want to use the gas on top as it vaporizes and you don't want liquid in your regulator. But hopefully someone who knows more that I will chime in.
BillS


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

The picture somehow shows up at 90* off,tilt your head to the left and look.


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

The picture somehow shows up at 90* off,tilt your head to the left and look.


----------



## bfhoney (Jan 12, 2014)

ok not cool! The thumb shows it sideways and when you enlarge it its upright! You cheated!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

good choice.


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

Because of limited space inside the stand, I had to bring the filter and UV outside.I made a Griggs reactor and I am trying to figure out how to plumb it inside of the cabinet without it getting it airbound.


----------

